# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  How do you convince your parents to let you live on campus?

## gr8amna

Anyone here in college/university right now who has had to go through with this (in USA)? How do you convince your parents to let you live on campus? It seems like desi parents just WON'T budge on this one topic. 

I'm a 17 (almost 18) year old girl about to start college in August and I want to live on campus with a gori friend. Its not the fact that my parents have anything against that girl (she's very trustworthy), but they just don't want to let me go. 

When I go to Graduate/Med School, it's gonna be in another state because I wanna go to NYU for that so I'm gonna kinda HAVE to live on campus since my family is Georgia-based. They seem to not have a problem with me going there later, but I just somehow can't get them to let me live on campus for my undergrad in a local university. I want to be able to prepare myself and be responsible in living on my own so when I go to graduate school it's not complete new territory and I can adjust to living on my own so far away from my family.

Any ideas?
I'm willing to pay the room and board expenses out of my own pocket but they still won't budge. I have a like 3 months left till I graduate high school so about that much time to convince them.  Help?   :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

i really dunno how to guide you...as i dunno the pros and cons of any of them...

----------


## gmiller

This is very typical condition for convincing to parents. If the parents are not allowing and they have no budget for that then how you will do that.

----------


## Buttonz

Im not from the US but maybe i can help 
Tell them if your at home you have constant distractions so you are likely to be off put your work.
tell them if you are on campus you will become more independent and help you to become more mature become and adult, broaden your horizons so you can apply critical thinking to all subjects throughout out life
Erm you could Promise to come home often
Also if possible give examples of family members that may have gone out to stay on campus for college

But hey if they are happy for you to move out for Uni then i would personally just stay at home spend the most time i could with my family its cheaper also

Hope that helps
 :Big Grin:

----------


## pinghenglin505

it is really a diificult question for me to answer because my parents also don't allow me to live in campus!

----------


## dsjeya

promise to be a good girl
usually dad relents first

----------

